

New iRobot ConnectR Virtual Visiting Robot - epi0Bauqu
http://www.irobot.com/sp.cfm?pageid=338

======
cmos
I have almost cobbed something like this before - the ultimate way to be out
of the office and get the benefits of 'wandering'. Of course, a kind soul
would have to put you on the conference table during meetings.

Imagine a virtual company, with a bunch of these running around in a room.
Each one would have a picture of that person taped on the top.

I guess a problem could be it's not very skirt friendly, depending how you
look at it.

